

Secrets to Lightning Fast Mobile Design - easonchan42
http://speakerdeck.com/u/mikeyk/p/secrets-to-lightning-fast-mobile-design

======
54mf
I hate being _that guy_ , but this presentation has been linked to so many
times in the past couple weeks, usually with different titles. There was a
giant discussion just yesterday, focusing on the slide that talks about
uploading photos right after the user takes them for smoother UX.

Just check for duplicates a little more carefully, please?

~~~
eli
Well, you could at least link to the previous discussion now for those who
missed it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3913919>

------
FrancescoRizzi
Particularly interesting: slides 82-85 : The goal is a solution that feels
fast to the user, and that goal ought to trump engineering considerations (eg:
minimize number of round-trips) by default.

